# Spots??



## Tinkerbell (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi There
Thanks for all the advice about Tiki and his poop infatuation.........

I have a question about Tiki's skin. I obtained Tiki when he was 8 weeks old and he is now about 15 weeks old...........When I got him his skin was so pink...just like a newborn baby's skin I noticed a few weeks ago that his belly had some dark spots on it but now I when I gave him a bath today he is spotted all over, all different sizes. but all the same color.

Any idea what it can be? Is it normal? 


Cheri


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Could "just" be is pigment coming in, I think.

Perhaps a great breeder here can give you more insight.

Good luck!
Melanie


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

this is normal...I remember the first time I saw the spots on Paris I about freaked out!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie has cow spots too! Light brownish spots all over. It's not a big deal if that's what they are.

Josie says: They're kisses from my mommy, that's why I didn't have them when I was a little baby, my mommy had to give me kisses first.


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

Cotton has them too. I think they are normal. 

None of my other maltese had spots, so it was a suprise to me when I first saw them coming in on her body.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Hi There
> Thanks for all the advice about Tiki and his poop infatuation.........
> 
> I have a question about Tiki's skin. I obtained Tiki when he was 8 weeks old and he is now about 15 weeks old...........When I got him his skin was so pink...just like a newborn baby's skin I noticed a few weeks ago that his belly had some dark spots on it but now I when I gave him a bath today he is spotted all over, all different sizes. but all the same color.
> ...


My dad's malt is like that...Ollie just went from baby pink skin to really dark skin--almost black!


----------



## Tinkerbell (Apr 10, 2007)

Thank you all so much for your help. It doesn't matter to me and doesn't make me love him any less I was just afraid he was getting sick or something along those lines.

I have had dogs before Tiki but have never owned a maltese. I have read all kinds of books and magazines and thought I knew all I needed to know until I saw these spots..........

By the way ................You all have beautiful babies and I look forward to getting to know each of you. 


Cheri


----------



## Petal (Apr 11, 2007)

All full blooded Maltese have these spots. Its a good thing. It a siqn of qualty breeding.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> All full blooded Maltese have these spots. Its a good thing. It a siqn of qualty breeding.[/B]










i wouldn't say quality breeding.... quality pigment, maybe... 

massimo has them, and he by no means is quality bred.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> All full blooded Maltese have these spots. Its a good thing. It a siqn of qualty breeding.[/B]


I'm not sure I agree with that comment either... It is usually associated with good pigment, but just because a malt doesn't have cow spots, doesn't mean he/she is not a full blooded maltese.

My girl caddy doesn't have cow spots but Lucy sure does (and both are full blooded maltese and good representations of quality breeding, IMO







) 

[attachment=21474:attachment]

Here's my little spotted darling


----------



## Petal (Apr 11, 2007)

Im just going by what my Vet told me. She, by NO means, knows everything! Sorry....


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Im just going by what my Vet told me. She, by NO means, knows everything! Sorry....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh gosh, don't apologize! I just said something because I didn't want somebody reading this and getting worried because the maltese they thought was well-bred really wasn't since he/she didn't have cow spots. That's all!


----------



## Petal (Apr 11, 2007)

Petal has them all over. Not just on her belly. They get worse during the summer when she is outside more. I remember when she got one on her behind. It looked like she always had a dirty behind. Thankfully that one has faded.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is completely normal -- it is the pigment showing through. Almost all Maltese have this. Some more and some less.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

They come and go. Sparkey looked like a cow when he was a puppy. but now there are no spots that I can see even when he is wet.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby had large cow spots on his back and small ones on his tummy, but since he was sick they seem to have faded out, I am sure once he gets outside more in the nice sunshine they will reappear. So far Koko doesn't have any, yet his paw pads are all black and he has good pigment on his nose, lips and eyes, I suppose once he gets older he too will have his cow spots hey!!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

So that's what they are!
I noticed them on Lizzie a couple of week ago and I was kinda worried it was an allergy...
Thanks for the info!


----------



## sugar818 (Nov 6, 2006)

I call them a sun tan because Sugar only gets them in the summer when shes in the sun more. She only gets them on her back though, not on her belly and I can only see them when shes wet. I too became very worried the first time I saw them.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Pigment can also show up in other ways. One of the prettiest Maltese I've ever seen had a solid dark line down his back where his breeder parted his hair.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Paris has cow spots but you can only see them when she's wet.She also has a birth mark on her tummy that looks like a crown! "She was born to be a princess". Rudy has no spots just pink pigment kinda like a baby pig.Soooo cute.


----------



## Heidi (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi all, I don't post much but I do like this website. I have a Maltese that is 11 months old. We took her to a Koi show in Louisville, KY this weekend. I kept her little PINK skin out of the sun most of the time. I noticed today on the top of her little ears, there were spots. Really scared me.. I checked here and now I feel much better... Thank you all so much for this forum..I dearly LOVE my baby.. Thanks all...
Kathy


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Baci seemed to get them , then they did fade but still has some around his head


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Old thread, I know, but I have been noticing more and more spots on Maggie Bella's tummy and large dark patches on her back. I remember seeing something about pigment and found this thread. I am relieved this is normal. I thought I was washing all the white off  .


----------



## PearlsPaws (Nov 18, 2008)

Just today when I was giving our 7 month old male malt (Toby) a bath, I noticed two spots, one at the base of his tail and one just to the right of his anus. I did a bit of preliminary research to find out what it could possibly be. Apparently, it could be a sign of flea infection, clogged anal glands, "Black Skin Disease", or just simple pigmentation! Because of it's location at the base of his tail and near his anus, I'm worried it could be a flea infection or clogged anal glands. But at least those can be fixed. I've not a clue how to approach a Black Skin Disease and I'm praying it's just pigmentation! 

:crossing fingers for pigment...please pigment...:


----------



## PearlsPaws (Nov 18, 2008)

Just today when I was giving our 7 month old male malt (Toby) a bath, I noticed two spots, one at the base of his tail and one just to the right of his anus. I did a bit of preliminary research to find out what it could possibly be. Apparently, it could be a sign of flea infection, clogged anal glands, "Black Skin Disease", or just simple pigmentation! Because of it's location at the base of his tail and near his anus, I'm worried it could be a flea infection or clogged anal glands. But at least those can be fixed. I've not a clue how to approach a Black Skin Disease and I'm praying it's just pigmentation! 

:crossing fingers for pigment...please pigment...:


----------

